# Help for Tool Pouches/Belt



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Before you pony up for any tools or even belts I'd suggest you check with the hall for what the provided tools include and maybe even call the employer about that and what (if any) preferences or requirements they may have.

Odds are you aren't going to need more than gloves and glasses for a while anyway.


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> Before you pony up for any tools or even belts I'd suggest you check with the hall for what the provided tools include and maybe even call the employer about that and what (if any) preferences or requirements they may have.
> 
> Odds are you aren't going to need more than gloves and glasses for a while anyway.


The union hall gave me a tool list, that I am using. I have talked to my future employer and he said that if money is tight, to just get the basic...hacksaw, screwdrivers, linemans, tool belt/pouch, etc...

So that leaves me where I am at now.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

OK then.  

The Klein bags are probably the best and most common set up. Even if you don't need it on this job you'll be able to make use of it soon enough. 

As far as the tools are concerned everyone will have a preference for one brand of a given something in the tool kit over another brand but just about everyone will agree that you really can't go wrong buying all Klein for everything.

At some point in the future when you have the experience to make your OWN evaluation of what is best for YOU then you'll always be able to sell it or just use it as seed to start the second set of tools that most of us accumulate.

Again, best of luck.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Klein pouches are great, in my opinion klein hand tools have been on a downward slide in quality for a few years now. I buy ideal tools and the few problems I've had were replaced without any hassle. I grew up on Klein tools and still have half a pouch of Klein tools. The older ones seem to last forever. The beater screwdriver I have had for at least ten years is still going strong. I think though if you went with Klein or Ideal you'd be satisfied for what you need now. Don't go too overboard on stuff. A good screwdriver and a good head on your shoulders is all you should need right away. You aquire plenty of stuff along the way.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Although I like, and use, Klien leather pouches, I did not like the nylon klien pouch I tried a few years back.










1st, it wore out far too fast for a nylon pouch.
2nd, I hate where the tape holder is. It gets in the way of the tools in the front, and tangles up on things.

This is the one I have used, and am presently using.

http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5165.html


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> This is the one I have used, and am presently using.
> http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5165.html


That's the same one I have been using for the past two years. 

Check with your local supply house and see if they have any deals for new apprentices, sometimes they do sometimes they don't. Also the last couple of times I've been at Lowes, I noticed that they have been switching to ALL Greenlee, Klien and Ideal tools in the electrical aisle.


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

Ok, I appreciate the advice. I will probably look more towards the klein leather pouches then.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I use a Klein 5167 11 pocket pouch, because it has a good layout, tape holder, ect, and fits a 3" belt which is a big plus for comfort.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Take a look at occidental?leather. It looks like good stuff, but I haven't tried it myself. Some folks really like it.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the Klein Powerline that you linked to in the initial post. Other than the belt wearing out, actually the plastic clip broke (new ones are metal) this rig has been with me for about 8 years now, still using the original bags. I love it, it is quite comfortable and set up well. When it is time for a new one in a few years, hopefully Klein will still be making these and I can replace with exactly the same thing. I thought about buying another rig just to have as a back up in case Klein stops making them. Considering how long they last, I think klein has a winner here.

Jeff


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

How about the actual belt itself, any suggestions on which one? 

I have looked at the klein stuff and I am leaning towards the 5165/5167. What about the bag for the other side for various things. Is there a leather one that people use or is that typically nylon? I was looking at the powerline series bag on the left for that one. I know I need a hammer loop too. 

thanks for all of the input


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

You've actually convinced me to get a Klein 5704 (the belt from your link at the top).
What I have now is a poor belt, http://www.kunysleather.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=EL-5505, on my left, http://www.kunysleather.com/products/detail_th.asp?partNo=SG-6014 on the right, (though I hate the leather, probably going to get a nylon one soon), and http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00940276000P?vName=Tools&cName=Hand+Tools%2C+Carpentry&sName=Tool+Aprons%2C+Pouches+%26+Accessories behind me.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

This is what I'm using now.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

gc8dc95 said:


> How about the actual belt itself, any suggestions on which one?
> 
> I have looked at the klein stuff and I am leaning towards the 5165/5167. What about the bag for the other side for various things. Is there a leather one that people use or is that typically nylon? I was looking at the powerline series bag on the left for that one. I know I need a hammer loop too.
> 
> thanks for all of the input


The Powerline rig is the whole deal. Mine came with the belt (at the time it had a plastic clip, new ones are metal), tool bag, two pouch bag, and hammer holder.

Everything you need.

Jeff


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

First, AWP is a cheaply made product. I have seen many who use these products leave a trail of wirenuts and screws because of holes worn in the bottom of these. Not sure about Craftsman but have heard horror stories about getting them to back up their "Lifetime Warranty."

Secondly, I am currently using the Klein Powerline series belts and pouches. I am very pleased with these. I have been using the same belt and pouches for nearly a year and 9 months and they are holding up very well. They are also very lightweight which is a plus because lets face it, we don't need any extra weight on top of the tools that we are required to carry at all times. The only down side is there is no D-ring hook-ups on the belt itself to hook up some suspenders, but nothing some caribeeners (sorry can't spell that right) couldn't fix.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jculber said:


> First, AWP is a cheaply made product. I have seen many who use these products leave a trail of wirenuts and screws because of holes worn in the bottom of these. Not sure about Craftsman but have heard horror stories about getting them to back up their "Lifetime Warranty."
> 
> Secondly, I am currently using the Klein Powerline series belts and pouches. I am very pleased with these. I have been using the same belt and pouches for nearly a year and 9 months and they are holding up very well. They are also very lightweight which is a plus because lets face it, we don't need any extra weight on top of the tools that we are required to carry at all times. The only down side is there is no D-ring hook-ups on the belt itself to hook up some suspenders, but nothing some caribeeners (sorry can't spell that right) couldn't fix.


 
All the AWP stuff I have is well over a year old and holding up well, I guess it depends on how you use it.
My everyday pouch is CLC and going strong over 14 months now.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

I also have the Powerline Series with the 19 pocket pouch, 2 pocket bag hammer holder and tape holder and like it very much.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Check out this link> http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm The best bags I have ever owned. They blow klein away. Not real well known but have been around a while. I suggest the electricians comfort combo the 100 or 104, one has a quick release buckle and the other a metal buckle. Their also made in America! :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I think a few of us here have to look up the difference in an electrician and a pack mule. When you get up a tad in years you will come to see the pack mules have bad backs and more aches and pains.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

I've done the bag thing for a couple years, I hate getting off my ladder cause I need a unexpected tool.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Yillis said:


> I've done the bag thing for a couple years, I hate getting off my ladder cause I need a unexpected tool.


I carry a pouch, I don't wear it on a belt, when on a ladder I hang it on the side.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

personally i have a CLC tote bag that holds all of my usual tools screwdrivers linemans you know normal stuff, and i also wear a small 12 dollar butt pouch made by rackatiers and that usually keeps me from climbing back down the ladder


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NO pouch here, brief case.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> NO pouch here, brief case.


Damn Brian, that's one hell of a lead collection off to the right.


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Here’s what works for me; not pretty, but I’m not a fashion statement.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah RK and I never have a lead when I need one, so I buy another set. I am cash poor and lead rich.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the new greenlee pouches, I use this one 
http://www.mygreenlee.com/Products/...=showGreenleeProductTemplate&upc_number=56337
I have the Klein one that everyone has too, but greenlee was smart adding the two small pouches, they are great for wirenuts, anti shorts, straps, etc, all things you grab with your right hand anyways to use. I also find it keeps my tools in place better. 
The only thing I dont like about it, is the tape thong is a nylon clip strap, but wouldnt be hard to use a normal tape thong if you wanted. 

Also I find my drill holster much more usefull then a hammer holder, but in stick frame I could see the hammer more usefull.


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

Well, I decided to go with the Klein Powerline 4piece electrician setup (5710). I received it today and have to say, I think I will be happy. I like the setup and it is pretty comfortable. It looks pretty durable as well, but time will tell. I think it was a good choice.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I use Plano pouches, they have never let me down and hold pretty much all I need for working, will post some pics of my belt setup later.

Hopefully this link will work. http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll89/ABCTechnical/P1050783.jpg


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife bought me a Veto pro bag for fathers day. It looks very durable and has a nice assortment of pockets and zippers closed to keep the weather out. I haven't loaded it up for work yet, the thing empty is heavy, I was thinking of how bad I would feel if it got stolen or something.


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

My setup as of now.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It seems like that bag would get torn to bits after about a week. My leather one takes a lot of abuse and shows it. I think the nylon would shred very quickly. Does the padded belt get hot or uncomfortable?


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> It seems like that bag would get torn to bits after about a week. My leather one takes a lot of abuse and shows it. I think the nylon would shred very quickly. Does the padded belt get hot or uncomfortable?


The cordura is very durable, while it may not be as durable as leather it will still take the same abuse, just maybe for only 10 years instead of 20 like leather. Unless of corse you have a habbit of testing how sharp your utility blad is by running it across your belt. 

I'll post a pictuer of my cordua belt later, but its a year old, and aside from being dirtier then the one posted jsut above, its in the same condition.

As for the padded belt, if anything I find it cooler then my old leather belt, and cofort is the whole reason behind the padded belt.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> It seems like that bag would get torn to bits after about a week. My leather one takes a lot of abuse and shows it. I think the nylon would shred very quickly. Does the padded belt get hot or uncomfortable?


I've got over 8 years on the same cordura bags and belt. The only thing that has happened to my belt is I broke the plastic quick release clip. The replacement is now metal so that won't happen again. Also, on the tool bag, the pocket where I keep my stripper, which I believe is the same one the linesmen is in above if I looked correctly, has torn a bit. I am going to resew it as it is just the stitching pulling out. Not bad for 8 years use though.

As for comfort, it is the most comfortable rig I have used in 15 years of electrical work. When it comes time to replace this rig, I will replace it with the same thing.

Jeff


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

gc8dc95 said:


> My setup as of now.


Looks like you have yet to begin work...


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> Looks like you have yet to begin work...


I have just started working not long ago. Everything is still pretty new.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

It may wear out quick it may not, only time will tell, then you can decide if you want to spend a bit more cash on your pouches.







By the way I have now posted a link to photobucket showing my toolbelt.
Let me know if you can see it.


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

I dont see the pic...


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Did you click on the link ten posts up?


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Another attempt at getting my pic up. 


http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll89/ABCTechnical/P1050783.jpg


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Another attempt at getting my pic up.
> 
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll89/ABCTechnical/P1050783.jpg


I had to laugh when I saw your pic,my maglite is the same color combo.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Great minds brother, great minds. I was gonna ask you where did you get yours converted to LED & do you find it better than the standard issue version? :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Great minds brother, great minds. I was gonna ask you where did you get yours converted to LED & do you find it better than the standard issue version? :thumbsup:


 
I picked up a couple kits from Nite Eyz. The leds make the batteries last forever and the light is whiter and brighter but, I have taken the kits back for switch failure three times so far. I also bought one led bulb from maglite, it was more money than the other kit but it is a single led and much brighter than the tri head from Nite Eyz and it still works with the twist focus feature.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool, so in your opinion the Maglite one is better.
I wonder if we can get them over here or have to send off to your side of the pond for them?
Thanks RK.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Cool, so in your opinion the Maglite one is better.
> I wonder if we can get them over here or have to send off to your side of the pond for them?
> Thanks RK.


Anytime.
The maglite bulb is much better. I will look for a part number and see if I can find out if you can get them. The switches that come in the NiteEyz kit are cheap crap, when they fail they fail open.


----------



## billjames (Aug 9, 2008)

> NiteEyz kit are cheap crap, when they fail they fail open.


I agree


----------

